

Startup Quote: Aza Raskin, co-founder, Massive Health - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2610564210

======
raychancc
You can never let your data dictate design. If you do, you end up following
what people currently do and never innovating.

\- Aza Raskin (@azaaza)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2610564210>

